# Tractor show in Bangor PA, Jan 15, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

ONE OF THE
1st SHOWS OF THE YEAR ON
THE EAST COAST
http://jacktown.com/schedule.asp

Jacktown Community Center
Bangor-Richmond Road, Bangor, PA

JANUARY 15, 2005
Snow or Shine!

8 a.m. - 4 p.m.

GAS ENGINE DISPLAY
FOOD AVAILABLE ON GROUNDS


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bring an empty
Soup Can and receive
FREE Hobo Stew! (it is good and served HOT!)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

COME OUT AND ENJOY THE
FUN BY THE BONFIRE


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Just bumping this up to reinforce the fact that this is a great show.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it was COLD out there today! My wife saw it was 15 degrees out this morning and decided she didn't want to go. I got there kinda late (around noon) and the free Hobo stew was gone. They had brewed up (2) 40 GALLON pots of stew. There were lots of hit and miss engines putting along, but not may tractors, and very little lawn and garden stuff. I spent about an hour wandering around and a few extra minutes huddled around the bonfire with a lot of other folks trying to get warm. I'm hoping the turn out will be bigger for the Spring show. Sorry, but no pics..... one of these days I got to get a digital camera I guess.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Yes it was cold. There was a deal going on where a gentleman was swapping a '37 John Deere B for a 6hp? Alamo with saw rig. He wanted to show the guy that the tractor ran. He tried starting it with no luck, only one pop, so he let it sit for a while. When he went back to try again, the flywheel wouldn't move  When he took the plugs out, he found a droplet of frozen water in the gap of one sparkplug. Apparently he some how got a little water, maybe in the gas, in the cylinder and it froze the piston fast. They did manage to get unstuck, but didn't get the tractor started. They went ahead with the deal any way. Anyone interested in seeing pictures click HERE Some said there wasn't as many people there this year as last year, but I thought there were more  I went to get seconds on the stew and it was already gone so, I had a couple hotdogs instead. Inside the one building there was coffee and donuts, all free  They did have donation boxes put out and people were being generous.


----------

